# Cool Hygrometer



## welborn

Thought I'd share some really cool hygrometers I purchased from Amazon.com. I bought a few of each color so far they work great. I thought I might put them in my new cabinet or change out the ones in the wineador with these. You just touch the screen and the light comes on for about 5-8 seconds. Only thing so far I haven't figured out how to change it from Celsius to Fahrenheit

*Measure the temperature and humidity. C/F conversion. No calibration.
*Check the daily Max and Min records via touch button
*Check the hourly average temperature for last 48 hours
*Rear installed with magnetism for being adhered on metal surface
*Guaranteed 16 months long life battery provided

Here are some pics and a link to the items below















https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HPKU066/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ST2CI9M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ams417

There is a small button on the rear to change from C to F.


----------



## Cigary

Oh damn....more gadgets that I might need to obtain!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

I had seen these on Amazon and was interested... Glad to hear they are working well. I might have to get a few


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Bird-Dog

I'd looked at those a while back too. But, I would spend the few extra bucks for the version that can be calibrated. A few weeks ago they only had the orange/plasti-gold color, which I did not care much for. Now showing the calibrating model in blue/silver too.

I have a Caliber 4R mounted in a drawer-front in my wineador. Great hygrometer, but the speedo style indicator is difficult to read through the glass door. I think I'll grab one of these Meio's and give it a whirl instead.


----------



## cigaraddict

Those looks awesome; the coolest hygrometers to me are ones that are accurate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Looks cool.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Kinda looks like the Nest thermostats they make for your house, pretty cool.


----------

